# Berghia?



## Purple Platapus (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know if a lfs or someone has berghia for sale/rent? I'm in the middle of an aiptasia outbreak and I would gladly appreciate any information on where I can find some berghia. Thanks


----------

